# Mein Kopf war woanders



## ttttr

In het duits zeggen wij zoiets als "Sorry, aber ich konnte nicht, mein Kopf war diese Woche woanders."
Mag dit wordelijk naar het nederlands vertaalt worden? Dus kan je zeggen "sorry dat ik niet erder belde, maar mijn hoofd was afgelopen week waar anders",  of wat slaan jullie voor als vertaling?


----------



## Peterdg

Ik zou iets zeggen in de aard van: "ik was er niet bij met mijn hoofd" of "ik was er niet bij met mijn gedachten" of "mijn gedachten waren [ergens anders]/[elders]". ("elders" is vrij ongebruikelijk in de spreektaal)


----------



## AllegroModerato

ttttr said:


> In het Duits zeggen wij zoiets als "Sorry, aber ich konnte nicht, mein Kopf war diese Woche woanders."
> Mag dit woordelijk naar het Nederlands vertaald worden? Dus kan je zeggen "sorry dat ik niet eerder belde, maar mijn hoofd was afgelopen week waar ergens anders",  of wat slaan stellen jullie voor als vertaling?



_Ik was er deze week niet (helemaal) bij met mijn hoofd/gedachten_.

of

_Ik was er deze week niet helemaal bij_. ("Helemaal" is in deze zin een noodzakelijke toevoeging.)

Overigens krijg ik via Google opvallend weinig hits voor "mein Kopf war woanders".


----------



## SuusFrench

Ik zou zeggen: _Sorry dat ik niet eerder gebeld heb, maar ik was er deze week niet helemaal bij met mijn hoofd/gedachten.

* _Als je zegt 'ik belde niet eerder' dan is dat op het moment dat je dat zegt nog aan de gang (en heb je die persoon nog steeds niet gebeld). Ik neem aan dat je in deze situatie de persoon die je niet gebeld hebt spreekt en hem/haar verteld waarom je hem/haar niet eerder gebeld hebt. In dat geval gebruik je een combinatie van het werkwoord _hebben_ en het werkwoord _bellen.__ Namelijk: heb gebeld. _


----------



## ttttr

Dank jullie allemaal.
Suus - ik ga een sms sturen 

Is het mogelijk te zeggen "maar mijn hoofd was met andere dingen bezig de afgelopen week" ?


----------



## AllegroModerato

Nee. Je kunt wel zeggen "ik was met andere dingen bezig de afgelopen week", maar dat klinkt minder verontschuldigend dan de andere opties.


----------



## ttttr

Ok, ik laat het bij "mijn gedachten waren elders".
Nog eens bedankt.


----------



## AllegroModerato

Graag gedaan hoor. Let wel, "elders" klinkt vrij formeel. Indien dat niet de bedoeling is, zou ik kiezen voor een van de andere mogelijkheden.


----------



## NewtonCircus

ttttr said:


> Is het mogelijk te zeggen "maar mijn hoofd was met andere dingen bezig de afgelopen week" ?


Misschien _slaat mijn hoofd weer op hol_ maar je kan deze zin naar mijn mening wel gebruiken als beeldspraak. Grammatisch is er helemaal niks mis mee.

Groetjes Herman


----------



## AllegroModerato

Misschien was ik iets te snel met mijn afwijzing. Het kan inderdaad wel, maar het lijkt me geen gangbare uitdrukking.


----------

